# Toronto.gal



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Can you please delete your old messages.... I cannot send you anything 

"Toronto.gal has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

This is not a dating site  (just kidding)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol Jungle, and such a comment coming from the very male who has met CMF female member in person [not me].  

Could this thread now be deleted? And can message storage be increased? J/K.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulation to Toronto.Gal for being the first (and so far, only) member having an entire thread named for her.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> And can message storage be increased? J/K.


Can the message storage be increased? (Not joking.)


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Who are all you guys private messaging?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea if it's business partnerships, I want in  PM me


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

So much for trying to ban Toronto.Gal!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Congratulation to Toronto.Gal for being the first (and so far, only) member having an entire thread named for her.


I really want this thread to die, but LOL, I could not resist the chuckle; good one HC! 

*gibor:* do we let Jungle in our business partnership?  I think he's already made enough deals around here.

*Beaver:* I remember you very well; you banned me on your very 1st post under TRM's banning thread. Pffffffffttttttt.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Gibor, your in-box is full! Please delete your messages.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Can we just rename this thread to _Mods, please increase inbox message limit_ ?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

A thread with a purpose after all!

How to clean out your inbox on a weekly basis, e.g.: delete old messages.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> A thread with a purpose after all!
> 
> How to clean out your inbox on a weekly basis, e.g.: delete old messages.


Here is what I have started doing recently:
Under your personal settings, enable the option for CMF to email you the PM whenever you receive one.
Then, all your CMF PMs will accumulate in your email and you can keep your CMF inbox trim and fit.
I'm sure we all have way more storage capacity in our emails than on CMF.

The only downside is you can't sort by sender or see the titles of the messages, but email search can be a workaround.
In GMail, you can label the messages with who it is from and that will make it easier to find/sort.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Harold.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Doubled PM capacity!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Wooohooo...thanks, FT.
You are spoiling us.

Don't let us get too greedy.
Next we will be asking to increase the # of characters in the PM from 7,500 to 10,000.

(wink wink nudge nudge)


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

The next time you want to write a T.Gal thread just title it RIM and put it in this section of the forum. On the capacity why do you guys need so much space when you can just write most of the stuff on the forum threads. This coming from a guy who doesn't have facebook or any of that crap and also never uses funny faces of any kind.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you so much FT! Harold is right, you're spoiling us. 

*dogcom:* you're witty!


----------

